# [workaround] xorg-server crash nach Hibernate

## disi

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen Laptop aufgesetzt mit Gentoo und alles lief wunderbar so weit. Nachdem der komplette xfce4 Desktop stand wollte ich die Suspend to RAM und Hibernation Skripte testen.

Suspend to RAM funktioniert einwandfrei und es gibt nichts zu meckern.

Einmal Hibernation gestestet, dann wollte ich ihn aufwecken aber er ist ganz normal gestartet (nichts mit zurueck auf den alten Status mit Xfce4 usw.) Schlimmer noch ich benutze den slim Login Manager und wenn ich da nun Username und Password eingebe versucht er xfce4 zu starten, X Server crashed und ich lande wieder bei Username und Password.

Nach 3-4 Reboots keine Verbesserung. Ich habe dann einen Testuser (pimpf) angelegt und siehe da der kann ganz normal nach xfce4 einloggen. Neues home erstellt fuer "disi" und es geht auch da wieder.

Gestern Abend habe ich dann den Rechner heruntergefahren (shutdown) als "disi" und heute morgen wieder gestartet. Wieder das Problem mit dem crashenden xorg-server.

Das einzige was ich finden kann ist in der /var/log/slim.log:

```
expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet 
```

Ich bin nicht Zuhause und habe die Ausgabe von hier kopiert wo der gleiche Fehler war mit kdm...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278631 beschaeftigt sich mit einem hal bug zu diesem Thema, da ich auf unstable ~x86 bin muesste ich also auf den stable hal, die /etc/ updaten dann zurueck auf unstable und /etc/ so lassen? Ich habe uebrigends auch den xorg intel im Moment und directfb und fbcon USE flags hatte ich erst einmal rausgeschmissen nachdem ich viel Aerger hatte.

Trotzdem hal schreibt doch nichts ins /home fuer spezielle user? O.o sondern die Policy Sachen stehen doch in /var und /etc ?!?

Ich konnte anhand der man pm-hibernate nicht wirklich etwas finden das mir weiterhilft. Ich habe nur ein einziges Skript in /etc/pm/config.d/

Ich habe in ca. 1,5 Stunden Feierabend und jeder Tip ist willkommen  :Smile: 

//edit: so hier nochmal die alte log von /var/log/slim.log:

```
expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet
```

Hier was ich nun habe mit dem Problem heute morgen /var/log/slim.log:

```
profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-legacy.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-manager.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-marshal.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-properties.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-shutdown-helper.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-splash-screen.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.

1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-startup.gcda:Skip
```

Sieht so aus als ob xfce4-session aus dem work dir startet lol

```
disi:x:1000:1000::/home/disi:/bin/bash

disi@disi-laptop /home/pimpf $ echo $HOME

/home/disi
```

...

Hier wenn ich startxfce4 mache aus pimpfs session heraus:

```
disi@disi-laptop /home/pimpf $ startxfce4 

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0.0

xrdb:  "Xft.hinting" on line 9 overrides entry on line 6

xrdb:  "Xft.hintstyle" on line 11 overrides entry on line 7

xscreensaver: 18:55:29: already running on display :0.0 (window 0x600001)

 from process 4892 (pimpf@disi-laptop).

** (xfce4-session:9732): CRITICAL **: Unable to contact D-Bus session bus: Unknown error

** (xfce4-session:9732): CRITICAL **: Unable to contact D-Bus session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-ice-layer.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-main.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-shutdown.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-sm-layer.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-chooser.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-client.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-compat-gnome.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-compat-kde.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-dns.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-error.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-fadeout.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-global.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-legacy.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-manager.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-marshal.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-properties.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-shutdown-helper.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-splash-screen.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/xfce4-session/xfce4_session-xfsm-startup.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/libxfsm/.libs/libxfsm_4_6_la-xfsm-splash-rc.gcda:Skip

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base:Cannot create directory

profiling:/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1/work/xfce4-session-4.6.1/libxfsm/.libs/libxfsm_4_6_la-xfsm-util.gcda:Skip

_mcleanup: gmon.out: Permission denied
```

Sieht irgendwie nach FUBAR fuer disi aus  :Sad: 

----------

## disi

Ich habe /home/disi neu angelegt und kann mich wieder anmelden, warum das wieder geht weiss ich nicht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Mal sehen wann sich der Fehler wiederholt... und ich habe wieder haufenweise Fehler bei der Anmeldung:

```
expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 59 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 60 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Suspend: line 174 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Battery: line 205 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Bluetooth: line 206 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86WLAN: line 207 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86Hibernate: line 214 of inet
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi disi,

ich hab keine Ahnung welches Problem das ist, daher ein Schuss ins blaue:

1. Bei Hibernate to Ram, muss man ja ein Verzeichnis angeben wohin die Daten aus dem Arbeitsspeicher abgelegt werden, wenn der PC in den Tiefschlaf geht. Welches Verzeichnis hast du angegeben? Ich denke, ohne es getestet zu haben, es ist wichtig das der Kernel dieses Verzeichnis beim Booten findet ohne irgendwelche Module..etc vorher laden zu müssen. Aber so genau kenne ich mich damit nicht aus.

1b. Vielleicht in deinem Home-Verzeichnis, welches dann auch noch extra gemountet wird oder sowas?

(ich finde es sehr merkwürdig das du dein homeverzeichnis löschen/verschieben musst..)

2. Wenn du dieses Verzeichnis z.B. in dein /tmp Verzeichnis gelegt hast..

...kann es sein das die Platte Voll ist/war beim herunter fahren?

...das deine inotes ausgegangen sind?

Nur so ein Gedanke, weil wenn tmp oder home voll sind dann hat man Probleme mit dem X-Login.

Aber wahrscheinlich wäre dir das dann auch aufgefallen...

Ok ein anderer Versuch:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to contact D-Bus session bus: Unknown error
> 
> ** (xfce4-session:9732): CRITICAL **: Unable to contact D-Bus session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. 

 

D-Bus läuft? Log dich doch mal NICHT von gdm aus ein, sondern melde dich von Konsole strg + alt + f1 an und benutze den startxfce4.

Was passiert dann?

Oh und hast du das GANZE Homverzeichnis von deinem User gelöscht/verschoben. Oder nur die xfce/gnome Konfigurationsfiles?

----------

## disi

Hallo und danke fuer die Antwort.

Ich habe mich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema Hibernation in Linux beschaeftigt, sondern einfach einmal auf den Button gedrueckt *duck Anschliessendm, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war, habe ich die man pages zu pm-hibernate gelesen aber nichts wirklich relevantes gefunden, die sprechen von quirks, also Hardware abhaengigen Macken?!? und Skripte die das fixen sollen. Da habe ich nur eins gefunden:

```
disi-laptop ~ # cat /etc/pm/config.d/gentoo 

HOOK_BLACKLIST="01grub 90clock"
```

Hier meine gemounteten Partitionen:

```
disi-laptop ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                9.9G  3.5G  5.9G  38% /

/dev/sda3             9.9G  3.5G  5.9G  38% /

rc-svcdir             1.0M   60K  964K   6% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  192K  9.9M   2% /dev

shm                   442M     0  442M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda4              45G   29G   14G  69% /home
```

Ich habe das home Verzeichnis gruendlich durchsucht, es gab dort keine Datei mit dem Inhalt /var/tmp/portage deswegen kann ich mir nicht erklaeren warum ausgerechnet "disi" sich nicht anmelden konnte.

Es gibt darin auch keine Links auf andere Verzeichnisse.

Dateien kann er auch noch anlegen, massig. Der andere user konnte sich ja anmelden:

```
disi-laptop ~ # df -hTi

Filesystem    Type    Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

rootfs      rootfs      641K    295K    346K   47% /

/dev/sda3     ext4      641K    295K    346K   47% /

rc-svcdir    tmpfs      111K      67    111K    1% /lib/rc/init.d

udev         tmpfs      111K    1.9K    109K    2% /dev

shm          tmpfs      111K       1    111K    1% /dev/shm

/dev/sda4     ext4      2.8M    7.6K    2.8M    1% /home
```

Das home ist direkt default in root also /home/disi

Ich hatte auch ueber Konsole versucht. Also erst root anmelden auf Konsole, X killen, xdm stoppen, disi anmelden und startx bzw startxfce4, da ist der X Server auch nicht als disi gestartet. Ich habe aber keine Log der Fehlermeldung mehr  :Sad: 

Ich musste ein komplett neues Verzeichnis anlegen. Das Loeschen von /home/disi/.config/xfce4 reichte nicht. Ich hatte auch mit .dbus, .gconfd, .Xauthority experimentiert, nur ein neuer Ordner liess mich wieder einloggen.

Das klingt alles ziemlich verrueckt, ich kann es auch nicht erklaeren. Vermutlich passiert das aber wieder und dann werde ich noch einmal ansetzen. Das alte Verzeichnis existiert noch als /home/disi-temp, ich werde da morgen nochmal testern...

Im Grunde habe ich heute das Gleiche gemacht wie Gestern, also neues Home Verzeichnis anlegen deswegen denke ich das ist nicht wirklich behoben. Ich konnte mich heute ein paarmal hintereinander Abmelden, Restart, Shutdown usw. kein Problem mit neuem Verzeichnis so weit. Das Problem trat erst nach der Hibernation Aktion von Gestern auf, davor habe ich den Rechner 3-4 Tage Heruntergefahren Gestartet usw. alles ohne Probleme.

----------

## disi

In der Zwischenzeit ist das Problem noch zweimal aufgetreten...  :Sad: 

Ich musste bei einem Paket die USE flag fuer ConsoleKit setzen. Meine Vermutung geht dort hin, weil eben diese XDG Sachen hin und wieder in den logs auftaucht. Und dbus eben meckert, er koenne nicht verbinden.

Auf der anderen Seite, wird wohl nur eine Variable gesetzt: XDG_SESSION_COOKIE

Die sollte nach einem Neustart eigentlich weg sein, bzw wenn sich der user ab- und wieder anmeldet.

Vermutlich speichert der login manager da irgendwo etwas ab. Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon xdm deinstalliert, wegen dem Problem.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich werde spaeter Zuhause nochmal sehen, ob ich das Ding abstellen kann...   :Idea: 

//edit: ich habe uebrigends awesome und xfce4 installiert, es tritt bei beiden auf. xfce4 habe ich auch schon wieder deinstalliert...

//edit: ich installiere das System nochmal, da sind bad sectors auf der Festplatte. Vielleicht verursacht das den Fehler? Also nochmal mit mkfs -ct blubbbla formatieren...

----------

